# Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment ?



## DawnC (May 17, 2019)

Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sent by whom?


----------



## DawnC (May 17, 2019)

*Reminder: [UBER] Please DocuSign: Uber Contract*

Pulaski Law Firm copied my header above. doesn't look like it's on my dashboard though

the document starts off with a rideshare questionnaire, asking for DL No., license Plate , miles trips, hours average per month. Then 2nd page says contract of employment and it has legal jargon.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Have not seen anything like that. Is it coming through the Uber app or from an email? May be a phishing scam.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ll give 50 to 1 odds it’s a scam, if Uber or Lyft sent you an email they know your, plate number, DL no, and how many time you took a whizzz.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Two things. Look up the legal firm. If legit, call and ask what this is about. Also check with Uber. UBER, not in-app support.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Can you post a screenshot please? 

Did this come in app or in an email?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


I believe that is one of the firms with a pending class action lawsuit against Uber.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

I don't think you're being very clear as to the who, what, when, how.

1. *Who* sent you the message? Was it Pulaski Law Firm, Uber, Donald Trump?
2. *How* did you receive the message? Was it an email, mail, singing telegram?
3. *When* did you receive the message? Was it today 5/17? Or three years ago?
4. *What* did the message say? Could you attach a screenshot?

If you're able to clearly and concisely answer these four questions, I'm sure we would be able to better answer your question.


----------



## Booger644 (Jun 5, 2016)

I got it.
I filled out something recently on Facebook concerning "gig economy workers you may be eligible for compensation..."

I sent an email to Pulaski for clarity waiting to hear back.

There is an "[email protected]" email listed on the docusign request.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


I have a better question, what is the possibility Uber would generate a document that would benefit YOU?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

DawnC said:


> *Reminder: [UBER] Please DocuSign: Uber Contract*
> 
> Pulaski Law Firm copied my header above. doesn't look like it's on my dashboard though
> 
> the document starts off with a rideshare questionnaire, asking for DL No., license Plate , miles trips, hours average per month. Then 2nd page says contract of employment and it has legal jargon.


I would say print it out piss on it and then mail it back to them.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


A scam, most likely...maybe possibility of a class action they want to round up, but it would say something along those terms, because I've had a class action email be sent to me detailing me of why they were pursuing one when there was one against Squaretrade. I'm also in PA. Didn't receive such.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sounds like a phishing scam to me. Take it off the hook and throw it back in.

Also, Google the law firm and contact them via a separate method and do some fact checking before sending any information. *DO NOT DOCUSIGN ANYTHING YOU DO NOT KNOW OR UNDERSTAND! *


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Is it a contract under which you are employing the law firm to do something for you?

Sounds like a Scam. UBER was hacked over a year ago and they have the email information from that hack to be able to email hundreds of thousands of UBER drivers to try to scam us.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I knew it was a scam the moment you said “Contract of Employment.” U/L fight toes and nail in order to prevent classifying us a employees.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Sounds like a phishing scam to me. Take it off the hook and throw it back in.
> 
> Also, Google the law firm and contact them via a separate method and do some fact checking before sending any information. *DO NOT DOCUSIGN ANYTHING YOU DO NOT KNOW OR UNDERSTAND! *


EXACTLY. Anyone driving more than a few weeks has more than enough proof, Uber/Lyft cannot be trusted to do anything in your favor. 
Why are drivers STILL having to be made aware of this?


----------



## ORIGINAL_STEVIE_S (May 18, 2019)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


Hey so i called the Pulaski law firm in Houston and I think it a scam. The lady i talked to didnt sound anything like an attorney or didn't have any information on a case involving uber. I think its a made up company to scam ppl. Do not. I repeat. Do not give them your information. SCAM SCAM SCAM


----------



## BogusOtis (Oct 25, 2015)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


I got the same email. I saw an ad on Facebook asking if I was an Uber or Lyft driver and then the ad went into the mumbo jumbo on how they are going after Uber for classifying its drivers as Independent Contractors instead of Employees. So, they are basically suing Uber for all your back wages, OT, and other stuff. I called the law firm 20 minutes ago, and the Docusign email is the Real Deal. It is not a scam. The only way you got the email is if you opt'd in to one of their advertisement asking if you wanted in on suing Uber for not compensating you correctly. Uber treats us all like SHEEP and we are disposable/replaceable numbers to them. I figure I have nothing to lose by signing onboard for this lawsuit. It's strictly contingency based fee on the lawyers behalf. Did anyone else think they were getting a Deal with the Directed Shares Uber IPO? What a crock of you know what.. I borrowed $10k to buy 228 shares, and feel like that bent me over hard. 
I'm onboard for Pulaski Law Firm going after them for all they can get.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BogusOtis said:


> I got the same email. I saw an ad on Facebook asking if I was an Uber or Lyft driver and then the ad went into the mumbo jumbo on how they are going after Uber for classifying its drivers as Independent Contractors instead of Employees. So, they are basically suing Uber for all your back wages, OT, and other stuff. I called the law firm 20 minutes ago, and the Docusign email is the Real Deal. It is not a scam. The only way you got the email is if you opt'd in to one of their advertisement asking if you wanted in on suing Uber for not compensating you correctly. Uber treats us all like SHEEP and we are disposable/replaceable numbers to them. I figure I have nothing to lose by signing onboard for this lawsuit. It's strictly contingency based fee on the lawyers behalf. Did anyone else think they were getting a Deal with the Directed Shares Uber IPO? What a crock of you know what.. I borrowed $10k to buy 228 shares, and feel like that bent me over hard.
> I'm onboard for Pulaski Law Firm going after them for all they can get.


If this law firm files a class action lawsuit they'll just settle and driver will get .98 cents, remember lawyers are a sub human form of life, one step above U/L management.


----------



## BogusOtis (Oct 25, 2015)

The lady that I spoke with Said they are looking into Individual cases against UBER and not a class action.


----------



## breannakillian (May 22, 2019)

If you do your research and look up the Pulakski law firm their email address is [email protected] & the email you are getting the docusign from is [email protected].
PAY ATTENTION PEOPLE. its not hard to decipher a scam.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BogusOtis said:


> I borrowed $10k to buy 228 shares, and feel like that bent me over hard.
> I'm onboard for Pulaski Law Firm going after them for all they can get.


Sounds Bogus to me.


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

DawnC said:


> *Reminder: [UBER] Please DocuSign: Uber Contract*
> 
> Pulaski Law Firm copied my header above. doesn't look like it's on my dashboard though
> 
> the document starts off with a rideshare questionnaire, asking for DL No., license Plate , miles trips, hours average per month. Then 2nd page says contract of employment and it has legal jargon.


Most likely a scam if it's not on your dashboard. Also, what's the purpose of the document? Secure employment with Uber? Class Action? Very suspicious! Google them up and research about the firm. Call them up for verification, if ever it exist at all. But my hunch tells me it's a scam...


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

scamaments


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DawnC said:


> Has anyone else received this document to sign for Uber: Ride Share Questionnaire and/Contract of Employment, which mentions being represented by Pulaski law Firm, and such? I am in PA, can anyone offer any insight?


I would not sign anything that wasn't sent via the Uber App.

So, that's the question I put to you.


----------



## Humbledriver-Houston (Jun 20, 2019)

I have been communicating with Pulaski Law Firm for several days. The #1 question I asked is that I actually speak to someone prior to sending any documents with personal information...as of today, no response.

If they are a legitimate company they should have a per-questionnaire to qualify people to come in and be interviewed. paralegal 101 people...I have been sending all communications to [email protected] with no responses to actually speaking to a person.

They did state all attorneys are licensed in the state of Texas to practice law.



Oscar Levant said:


> I would not sign anything that wasn't sent via the Uber App.
> 
> So, that's the question I put to you.


this is a law suite against Uber...why in God's green earth would Uber publish a link to an attorney who would be suing them on your behalf?

Oscar who do you work for?


----------



## Booger644 (Jun 5, 2016)

The Class Action won by Liss-Riordan is being splintered into alleged "individually negotiated cases" - Liss-Riordan is doing these cases if you refuse the Class Action settlement offer. I did and am waiting on their final offer. They initially offered an increased amount which was not anywhere near what they originally stated they could "get me" 

I believe that there is a lump sum and the lawyers who are "negotiating for you" are seeing how much you will take to go away. No lawyers or Uber has time to negotiate for all the individual drivers. 

Pulaski is jumping on the "individually negotiated cases" train and told me "we will try to get you more than the $50 or so that you would get otherwise"...huh? They also pretended not to know who Liss-riordan was until I pressed them and they folded. 

Also, the settlement is based on miles driven. The "individual negotiated cases" are a way for law firms outside of Liss-Riordan to get a cut of the lump sum. Pulaski is trying to jump on the negotiated deal train to make a buck.

Ask Pulaski what their "negotiated individual case" calculations are based upon? The Class Action is based upon miles driven. If they have not offered you a Class Action settlement based upon the miles you have driven - then they are playing games with your money. 

If you have settled with Liss-Riordan, Pulaski is a mute point - you can't double dip. 

If you are signed with Liss-Riordan and have not collected a settlement, check with them to see if you can request to have your case "individually negotiated" for a higher amount based upon your miles driven...although, there was a deadline for that - not sure if it's past already.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Two things. Look up the legal firm. If legit, call and ask what this is about. Also check with Uber. UBER, not in-app support.


 If the email has Uber's name in it it's definitely a scam, whether it's from Uber or not.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BogusOtis said:


> The lady that I spoke with Said they are looking into Individual cases against UBER and not a class action.


Well, the lady I spoke to invited me to lunch and 'an interview', and quite frankly I don't care if it is a scam or not, I would be quite happy for her to look into my 'individual case', and I'm going!

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Booger644 said:


> I got it.
> I filled out something recently on Facebook concerning "gig economy workers you may be eligible for compensation..."
> 
> I sent an email to Pulaski for clarity waiting to hear back.
> ...


One of two things:

It's either a scam or it's someone trying to get you to sign up as a plaintiff in a class action lawsuit.

One is bad, and the other isn't worth the time you'd spend filling it out.

Short answer: do not respond to it.

If someone sent me an unsolicited contract, I'd have to think long and hard about signing it, electronically or otherwise.


----------



## Booger644 (Jun 5, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> One of two things:
> 
> It's either a scam or it's someone trying to get you to sign up as a plaintiff in a class action lawsuit.
> 
> ...


Read my later update.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Humbledriver-Houston said:


> I have been communicating with Pulaski Law Firm for several days. The #1 question I asked is that I actually speak to someone prior to sending any documents with personal information...as of today, no response.
> 
> If they are a legitimate company they should have a per-questionnaire to qualify people to come in and be interviewed. paralegal 101 people...I have been sending all communications to [email protected] with no responses to actually speaking to a person.
> 
> ...


I see, I didn't understand the question. If it's a lawsuit, go for it. I just got an email from Liss-Riordin Law saying I'm qualified for a settlement payment, average payout they say is about $2k. I could sure use it right about now.


----------

